# What's wrong with picture....



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What's wrong with picture....


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Somebody took your ladder!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It was the guy walking the dog!!!:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Are the shingles staggered correctly? I didn't see any typical plumbing vents. Roof looks new,whats up?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

House was roofed over, from low pitch to higher pitch. Vents were never extended. No cleanouts. Sanitary is ran in pressure tee's. Main is stopped up and I have no way to get into the system.

Fun, Fun, Fun


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Damn Dude, 
They took your ladder, your shovel and your sawzall??


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I ended up just probing out the yard to find the main and sold a cleanout install. That one was a biatch man!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> House was roofed over, from low pitch to higher pitch. Vents were never extended. No cleanouts. Sanitary is ran in pressure tee's. Main is stopped up and I have no way to get into the system.
> 
> Fun, Fun, Fun


 Nacho strikes again but his time in FL:thumbsup: he works here too somtimes after the hurricanes. You give them any idea what it would cost to extend them?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tenant-landlord situation. Need I explain any further?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I have seen a similar one, but the vent's were extended with roofing gutters and sheet metal screws. The flashings were installed over the shingles and not nailed, but had silicone around the base.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Why not just pull up a toilet? Its good you got a clean out install though.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Pressure tees. couldn't get the snake to go down stream. Kept coming back up in this one stack no mater where I went down.



Bollinger plumber said:


> Why not just pull up a toilet? Its good you got a clean out install though.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

There's no snow....:furious:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Nacho strikes again but his time in FL:thumbsup: he works here too somtimes after the hurricanes. You give them any idea what it would cost to extend them?


:laughing: I don't even use the work hack anymore. Nacho is the way to say it now. When I talk to anyone it's who installed this? Was it Nacho? They say who's Nacho?? Never heard of him I say oh he's an American Icon of plumbing install greatness.:laughing:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Nacho strikes again but his time in FL:thumbsup: he works here too somtimes after the hurricanes. You give them any idea what it would cost to extend them?


 
dammit! Nacho is FRANCHISING!!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Not only was there no snow on it, but I was roasting out there digging up the main. I was pissed, it was like three feet down. 

Well I guess it could have been snowing and the line could have been 8 feet down like you northerners have to deal with. Maybe I shouldn't complain about digging up a 3' deep line in sugar sand in 85 degree weather:laughing:



Airgap said:


> There's no snow....:furious:


----------



## LAP (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> Nacho strikes again but his time in FL:thumbsup: he works here too somtimes after the hurricanes. You give them any idea what it would cost to extend them?


LMAO he does alot of work in my area too, man he gets around eh? :furious:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Where they wondering what the smell was in the attic?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They shrugged it off because they have a rat problem. They thought it was a dead rat somewhere.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

3' down? so what did you do after 10am break?


----------

